# Artificial vacuum vs. natural vacuum



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok ok. Before anyone gets confused, the subject of this thread is a turbo vehicle vs a naturally aspirated vehicle of the same horse power output. So, I just used that subject title to grab attention. 

Anyway to my question. If I had two of the same cars, lets say two new Sentra Spec V's, and one was blown while the other was naturall aspirated, yet they had the same horse power output to the wheels, which one would be faster in a drag race and why? Or would they just cancel each other out ending in a tie?


----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

I would venture to guess that the one with the forced induction would be able to produce torque much faster than the NA car, and produce more of it. This in turn, would allow the FI car to pull ahead early. Since they both have the same HP, the NA would most likely not be able to pull closer towards the end.


----------

